# FULDA tyres - anyone know them?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've 2 punctures, double wheel on the rear Transit axle.

I have Hankook 185/75 16C 104/102R RA08. Thay can't get them (in Cahors, France) till Tue afternoon.

They suggested Fulda - any comments?

Also I've read somewhere that in France they insist on the same make/spec on the one axle, tho Madame didn't take that under her notice when I queried it.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You are correct,here in France you have to have the same make\ spec of tyres on the same axle.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Search the internet for reviews. I just bought some for my car after reading that they get pretty good reviews and the price is right. I've only had them a couple of weeks so don't have much to say myself except they seem fine.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks - now, I can pay €300 for Hankooks and have new on one side, 5-yr old on other, possibly replace older tyres when I get home.

Or I can pay €550 now and have new Fulda across the rear axle......

Any advice?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jhelm said:


> Search the internet for reviews. I just bought some for my car after reading that they get pretty good reviews and the price is right. I've only had them a couple of weeks so don't have much to say myself except they seem fine.


The first review I found said they weren't great for wet braking, tho that was 2009 and they may have changed since then.

We've decided we'll go with Hankook, but looking at UK they're not that easy to get (our size); so now we're gonna get all 4 replaced here (try for a discount - ha ha! Over another 5yrs, the difference won't be too significant.

Seanoo - we're not really mobile, so kinda stuck with them!! And we need to meet up with the kids near Tours next week.

Sorry - that shoulkd have been to my other post!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*FULDA*

FULDA belongs to The Goodyear Tire & Rubber Company.

It also owns the trademarks GoodYear, Sava, Kelly, Debica, Dunlop.

TM


----------

